# My sailfin molly is bumping into things and not eating



## ambz (May 7, 2009)

hey there folks,
i have a 30 gallon tank with a powder blue gourami, a dalmatian molly and a sailfin molly (all males)
as of last night, i noticed that Peach (the sailfin molly) is not eating. he's still pretty active, but sometimes, he just wont move, other times hes sitting at the bottom of the tank, or he's bumping into things. There is no fin-nipping going on.

a side note: their tank light was off all yesterday and the night before because i wasn't home, and my mom forgot to turn their light on. could he just be sort of disoriented? i've also noticed that his one eye is bigger than the other..could he be going blind?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, having the lights out for one day would not cause this problem.
Have you tested your water for ammonia and nitrites?
Sounds like your fish may have popeye. Look up popeye, and see if you think this is the problem.
To treat for popeye, the water has to remain very clean through water changes and an antibiotic may be needed. Maracyn or Maracyn-Two is a good med to treat popeye, at the moment I can't remember which one but it will say on the box.


----------

